

Show HN: Takes.io, collaborative layer for Vimeo, YouTube and more - alexisohayon
http://takes.io

======
OhGaby
When ? Need it now, looking great !

------
asquier
Fantastic product ! Great idea !

~~~
alexisohayon
Thanks, let us know if you need any help!

------
noso
A really fresh idea!

~~~
alexisohayon
Thanks, great to have support. You can email me at alexis@takes.io if you have
ideas or feedback :)

------
ltr2
promising

~~~
alexisohayon
We hope so ;) You can reach me at alexis@takes.io if you have any ideas!

